# Went for a three hour bike ride



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My Anxiety was horrible at school last week. I cried on Thursday and on Friday (I rarely cry). On Friday, it reminded to go for a bike ride, since I saw someone's pretty blue and silver Kona bike at my school. My fave colours. (My dream bike is a Kona or Norco.) Today I was watching some youtube SA videos and the guy said "I really need to start exercising cause it really helped me with my anxiety." I thought about how much exercise helps me. It has to be rigorous. Not being on meds and knowing what I need helped me do what I need to do. Sometimes, I have a hard time with the follow through because I'm so anxious, but I did it. Man, did I love it! 

Turn left on my road and you are in the middle of nowhere on dirt roads. I think that five vehicles passed me all afternoon. Just out in the wilderness all by myself. I have never biked this route either. I usually stay with a familiar route. I like familiar so it is a challenge to go outside of my limitations, but I did it. I love Fall the most because I'm unable to bike in the Summer since I'm so sensitive to the sun. That's why I made this such a long ride.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome, glad to hear you got out and excercised. Excercise seems to help me sleep better I got to start doing some more.


----------



## lauren_ (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome  exercise is definitely a great way to relieve anxiety! Keep up the good work. 

ps. where in northwestern ontario do you live? i live in fort frances. do you know of it by any chance?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I live in the biggest city in NW Ontario out in the country.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I wish I could still go for bike rides. I used to have a bike but some idiot stole it and I have yet to come up with the money to buy a new one because I am so broke all the time.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

That's great! I've personally found exercise to help me a TON with my anxiety and worries. I've made it a goal of mine to exercise regularly and especially when things get tough.
viewtopic.php?f=58&t=87626


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

That sounds really nice. Bet you felt really good after you came home.


----------

